# Have you heard of Quinoa?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had never heard of it before today when the Australians are talking about it on the exercise Facebook forum.

You eat it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you heard of it then Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, but then I wouldn't if it's a new and healthy food.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Nope, but then I wouldn't if it's a new and healthy food.
> 
> Ray.


I´m sure it isn´t new as its a plant grown in the southern hemisphere, one person seemed to be shocked that I had never heard of it, she´s probably one of these healthy eating freaks.









What Is Quinoa? One of The World's Healthiest Foods


Quinoa has been called a "superfood" because it's full of nutrients. This article takes a look at what quinoa is and why it's so good for you.




www.healthline.com


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I met her in Germany. She's married to Klaus Dieter.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't it just like couscous Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Isn't it just like couscous Jan?


As I don´t know what couscous tastes like I have no idea Jean. I tried a few of the so called healthy things to eat, soon got fed up with them and can´t remember what they were called either, got thrown away after a while, Heike comes up with these weird and wonderful things now and then for me to try.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Its a grain


erneboy said:


> I met her in Germany. She's married to Klaus Dieter.


I thought you moved in those circles Alan!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've moved in circles many times Dick. Many, many times.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's been in the UK for quite a while now. All the supermarkets sell it. I think I have had it in a salad or two when out and about but have never cooked with it myself.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I would guess it’s for healthy eating freaks ( for the want of a better word). It’s got all sorts of health things in it apparently that one normally eats in a healthy diet, I imagine vegetarians and vegans go for it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

True. It's also gluten free so good for coeliacs.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> True. It's also gluten free so good for coeliacs.


I would never have known what a coeliac was if the word gluten hadn’t been there Graham, you remember all these words, tomorrow I will have forgotten 😟.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

One of my brothers is a coeliac that's the only reason I knew it tbh.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Known about it and eaten it for several years, it is the seeds of the goosefoot plant (aka _Chenopodium_ sp. ) (bet you look that one up).

It exists in a variety of species including Fat Hen and Bacon Weed…….

Seeds cooked similar to cereals, but as cook they uncurl ! The seeds contain a similar amount of carbohydrate to cereals (39% c/w 45%) but contain all eight of the essential amino acids unlike cereal grains.

Easy to cook, but not a lot of flavour IMO, we use it like Couscous and mix salad ingredients into it like spring onions, radish etc., all chopped to small pieces.






Quinoa | BBC Good Food


These tiny, protein-rich, gluten-free seeds are packed with nutrients and make a good alternative to rice or couscous. Find out how to cook and serve quinoa.



www.bbcgoodfood.com


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now I have to look for it when in Kaufland or Rewe, I don´t think Lidl or Aldi are the venturous. Or to save my legs Amazon have it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nine essential amino acids I think.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

The problem with Quinoa its sudden use in rich countries as increased the price in the main producing countries of Peru and Bolivia causing problems for the poor whose main diet is Quinoa but then again we in the rich countries are not interested in solving the world food problem as we give more and more land over to to producing Bio Fuel just to make us look more green


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Nine essential amino acids I think.


Correct, blame a senior moment for my typing

1. histidine

2. leucine

3. isoleucine

4. methionine

5. phenylalanine

6. lysine

7. threonine

8. tryptophan

*9*.valine

Apologies, I cannot remember which one I forgot…. I used to know the molecular structures for most of them…

How times change. 😢


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I prefer these from Drew.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Are the sprouts cooked first?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Are the sprouts cooked first?


Either way: minging! Absolutely minging


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We used have children calling on 31st October and sometimes we asked them why they had a day off from school, There answer …….because it’s Halloween 🎃, that of course is wrong, it’s reformation day and a bank holiday here.









Martin Luther posts 95 theses


On October 31, 1517, legend has it that the priest and scholar Martin Luther approaches the door of the Castle Church in Wittenberg, Germany, and nails a piece




www.history.com




Haven’t had children call for a few years now,
Gone off the subject rather, I started it and have the answer so who cares. 😁


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Are the sprouts cooked first?


Yes, easiest is to oil for 12 - 15 minutes according to the BBC Good Food






How to cook quinoa | BBC Good Food


Want to know the best way to cook quinoa? Follow this simple guide for success at cooking the versatile grain, plus find some quinoa recipe inspiration.



www.bbcgoodfood.com


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Yes, easiest is to oil for 12 - 15 minutes according to the BBC Good Food
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your *b* didn´t work Dave 😁 

Thanks for the info.


----------

